# Finnsnes



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Jebsen bulker taken at Greenock on her way to Glasgow in 1987.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This NKK build 1978 Pielstick mot. have a sister FRINES .
both have now the same name.


----------

